# 67 CT-2 Cycle truck



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

I've had this bike a couple years but right now all projects are coming due.
It was rough and not complete but "cheap" as far as CTs go. I knew there was frame damage but thought I could fix that. Seller said it had Araya rims but they looked like S-2s in the pictures. So my hope was that it had S-2s and the stem was straight... so much for that.
Stem is bent, back wheel is an Araya, front is an S-2 but has 5 very large curb dings. Two of the dings are across from each other and kinked the flat of the rim at a spoke hole. Even if I tried to work them out I'm not sure how true I can get it.
They must have rode it with the frame broken for a while, the left side chain stay is gouged pretty deep from the wheel and tire rubbing it. Its been rode hard and put away wet. I thought it was bad till I saw @tacochris 's and his build gave me some ideas.

Originally I was going to grind out the old repair welds at the dropout, make a half moon splint in the cavity and weld it up. But chris gave me the idea to replace the rear triangle. Been welded for a few weeks and most of the welds are cleaned up. I wanted to mock it up, put it together and test ride it, never rode one. Went to pull the seat post as its all chewed up but it was stuck,.. stuck like I've never had! I've made a tool for this but the CT wasn't haven it. Filled the seat mast up and had it soaking for weeks, broke the tool a couple times but finally got that out. So that stopped me from cleaning up the welds.

When I picked this up I went to take the pedals off. Well the left side snapped off clean with the threads in the crank. ... thought no biggie, I'll get to it later.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

Hit the wrong key and that posted to quick... lol

But where I'm at, Left hand thread pedal how do I get this out? Had the great idea to drill and tap it right hand thread 1/4-20, tightening that should unscrew it right... WRONG. Been soaking this for weeks, didn't want to use heat but I have (just with propane, no longer have an Oxy set up). Tried heating it up and adding wax, nothing. Tried allen wrench on one side pipe wrench on the threads on the other... nothing. After breaking a couple of those drilled and taped it to 5/16. Tried all the same tricks, still not budging. Now its taped to 3/8, have to get some cap screws tomorrow. Any ideas on how to get this pedal out>


----------



## tacochris (Jul 15, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Hit the wrong key and that posted to quick... lol
> 
> But where I'm at, Left hand thread pedal how do I get this out? Had the great idea to drill and tap it right hand thread 1/4-20, tightening that should unscrew it right... WRONG. Been soaking this for weeks, didn't want to use heat but I have (just with propane, no longer have an Oxy set up). Tried heating it up and adding wax, nothing. Tried allen wrench on one side pipe wrench on the threads on the other... nothing. After breaking a couple of those drilled and taped it to 5/16. Tried all the same tricks, still not budging. Now its taped to 3/8, have to get some cap screws tomorrow. Any ideas on how to get this pedal out>



Man im honored i could inspire you!  Thats why i post my crazy travels and wild ideas! If it saves one more bike its worth it.

As far as the pedal goes, i have had great luck with heating it up almost to the point of getting it red and then immediately spraying it down with water.  The rapid cooling has a knack of shocking the rust loose in most cases for me.
Now some metal nerds will tell you the rapid cooling will damage the cast crank arms and make them prone to failing later but in this case it would seem to be worth the risk.  Give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man im honored i could inspire you!  Thats why i post my crazy travels and wild ideas! If it saves one more bike its worth it.
> 
> As far as the pedal goes, i have had great luck with heating it up almost to the point of getting it red and then immediately spraying it down with water.  The rapid cooling has a knack of shocking the rust loose in most cases for me.
> Now some metal nerds will tell you the rapid cooling will damage the cast crank arms and make them prone to failing later but in this case it would seem to be worth the risk.  Give it a shot and see how it goes.




You performed miracles with yours!
Mine turned out great, once its painted you'll never know. I wanted the insides of the tubes cleaned/sandblasted for a good weld. So I took the triangle to a local auto resto shop and told them to just do the inside, leave the yellow paint (I wanted that look for a bit). He did it while I waited. When he came back all the yellow paint was gone and the inside was still rusty. He didn't charge me anything so I didn't know what to say, just thanked him and left.

I here you with the heat I don't really want to use it, but all I have is propane. I've tried heating it and trying to spray PB blaster at just the plug and watched it soak in the threads. I can't believe its that stuck! Its not like its bottomed out and jammed in a hole. The heads not stuck on a face... there is no head. I've cut the end off the allen so it has good bite. Had a pipe on the allen this thing is not moving. I have an allen socket for the 3/8 bolt. I'll try a breaker bar on that.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

Frame prep. You can see in the third pic where the wheel/tire was rubbing through the chain stay.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

Welded


----------



## tacochris (Jul 15, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Welded
> 
> View attachment 1663048
> 
> ...



You should be really be proud of that boss! Exactly how i would’ve done it and its gonna be stronger than original!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 15, 2022)

I don't know what I was thinking originally. Once I saw what you did it was one of those smack your head moments.

Its not perfect, it still shows battle scars that I'm not going to remove. It has things welded that were originally electroforged. But at worst I saved a cycle truck frame and there is a market for them.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 15, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I don't know what I was thinking originally. Once I saw what you did it was one of those smack your head moments.
> 
> Its not perfect, it still shows battle scars that I'm not going to remove. It has things welded that were originally electroforged. But at worst I saved a cycle truck frame and there is a market for them.



Saved is saved man!  It can live on as the thing it was always meant to be, rolling art!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

Yup and the "X" stamp is still on the chain stay and still has its SN.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 16, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Any ideas on how to get this pedal out>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Drill up as far as you can without touching threads. Or leave it there if you don't have any odd size drill bits. Get you a coping saw with a blade for metal and very carefully cut from the inside out, just to the threads, in 3 places. It should pry inward and come out in pieces from there.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

Thats been a thought too. Havent seen metal blades for one. There isnt much metal left now as its tapped to 3/8 - 16.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

This had really slowed things down. The tool was made from just scrap on the job and a top tube from a trash picked bike. I've pulled many of stuck schwinn seat posts with it.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

At one point I thought it was working. I'm cranking on the wrench and its turning, thought finally. But no, I was just crushing and bending the tool. Then switched to a piece of 1" ridgid conduit, pulled the threads out of nuts, stretched and broke a few pieces of all thread. This had always worked perfectly before but not on this one.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

The bike was upside down for a few weeks filled with PB blaster so nothing else was getting done to it. Any time I was near it I would give the wrench a 1/2 turn it just wasn't letting go. Tried heat on the seat mast, nothing! I was about to cut the tube down and cut notches in it pull it out in pieces. But one last try for the tool. I ordered fine thread grade 8 all thread from McMaster Carr, a rod coupling for in the tube and a larger hex rod coupling for the top. The 9/16 nuts were mushrooming into the square washers, just drag and cutting up the threads. Finally that worked but it had been soaking for weeks.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

And that brings me to the crank but that's later today.


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 19, 2022)

As Willworkforparts mentioned, I've also had success drilling a stuck fastener out to just shy of the threads. The heat from the bit will usually loosen things and then you can scrape what's left in the threads out with a pocket knife.


----------



## Vinz (Dec 30, 2022)

nice repair work , can't wait to see the finale result


----------

